# Lower Abdominal pain



## I bench 135x5

Hey Guys,

*BEFORE YOU GO ANY FURTHER, THIS IS NOT A HERNIA! I REPEAT. NOT A HERNIA!*

I have this pain in my lower left abdomen, above the pelvic region though. It is a sharp pain the comes when say for example: Lying flat on my back and raising legs 6in off the ground. Then it stabs me. Getting out of bed in the morning as well, and also raising my left knee to hip height.

I have been to a doctor, he is about as competent as a sheep and said I don't have a hernia. I spoke to my trainer he said I might have a lower abdominal strain, I rested the past 3 months with my shoulder surgery and I went to training the other night (which didn't bother me) but the next morning the exact same pain was back. 

I have no pain when I don't exercise for a while so i think its gone, then all of a sudden BAM!

Has anyone experienced this? Know what I can do about it? It doesn't debilitate me on game days because I block it out, but I know its not normal.

Any advice would be great.

http://s14.postimg.org/rqg9cz0sh/homme_avec_les_muscles_abdominaux_affichant_des.jpg

Bench


----------



## ProteinFarts

It could be a "sports hernia". Those are much harder to diagnose. From memory, they are basically a much smaller nusence. They cannot be seen so diagnosis is hard. Google it. If rest did not make it go away. And doctor did not make it go away. Then maybe I would try strengthening your abbs via sit-ups and such and stretching the area really good a few times a week. Like laying on your stomach and lifting your upper body and head up. Great ab stretch there. Groin stretches and etc. Pain will always eventually work it self out. That's what I tell myself when I have a debilitating pain that I fear will always be there - my new reality. But it always eventually goes away.

I had debilitating pelvic pain for a few years - yes years and stretching really well helped a lot.


----------



## nightster

Is it possible to "pull" an ab muscle??? If  so maybe you did??


----------



## ProteinFarts

You can pull any muscle. Maybe a month wouldn't be long enough to fix. But three would surely be long enough for most minor muscle pulls.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Do a very strict crunch. Do not let the hips assist you. You'll barely need to come off the floor to do it. Just contract the abs. Then do a hanging leg raise. Tell me which one hurts.


----------



## I bench 135x5

Both hurt. When I tense abs alone i get the pain but its dull. When I do raised legs i feel it almost in hip flexor region and is sharp


----------



## PillarofBalance

An MRI is the only thing that will find what is really long but it sounds like it's your psoas that is giving you trouble.


----------



## nissan11

Did POB post at 7:09am this morning or is something fishy going on?


----------

